# Torn crop repair *warning graphic medical pics*



## GimpieLover (Dec 18, 2005)

*****WARNING GRAPHIC MEDICAL PICTURES*****


Got this poor 2014 banded au racer in. Pictures don't do justice to the extant of the injury. Deeply torn from one side to the other. Suspect hawk attack. Bird found on floor of a warehouse. Wing injury as well as muscles in neck, and crop all torn. Lots of necrotic tissue had to be removed and pieces re-attached as best as humanly possible by my amazing miracle working surgeon. 
Named frankenstein. He seems to be doing ok so far actually, but it is still early. He is on metacam obviously and Clindamycin. Extremely dilute exact and pedialyte tubed with the smallest and softest silicone tube I could find at 10mls at a feeding.
15 was recommended volume for how much crop is left, but I decided on less volume with more often feedings to be safe. No overflowing. excess feather loss could be stress. and miniscule droppings seen in after surgery pic on towel, but it could be left over from before this happened to him. He was found, admitted, surgery done and stayed the night. I picked him up the next day so this is the 24 hours worth I have had him. 
I should know this, but I admittedly don't...if the crop is non working at all due to the trauma, will fluid pass and the formula remain and go sour? leaving just the urates to pass? I haven't been giving enough formula to be able to actually feel what is left though all this work if it is still in the crop or not, so how do I know when is the time to tube and flush out all the old junk and take him back into the vet? I don't want to increase his food intake without knowing that what is in there is being passed. 
This is actually my first torn crop repair rehab so any advice or experience is greatly appreciated. He seems to be doing great so far, but I know how things can turn fast so I want to be prepared for all possible outcomes.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

If the crop isn't working at all, then nothing should be going through. Formula should have no problems passing though. And usually with crop surgery like that, the crop would still be working. You can do the formula for a while if you wish, as I might do also, but then try him on seed. I have asked Charis about it, and she said that normally they can be put on seed right away. 

The only way you are going to have an idea on how well it is passing, would be by the amount of droppings he has. So keep an eye on that. If he is passing the food well, then either increase the feedings or the amount. Or, as Charis has suggested, just put him back on seed and see how he does.


----------



## GimpieLover (Dec 18, 2005)

ok great thanks! What I had thought but I always double check. Things look like they are passing pretty well so far so I will increase the formula. I was told by the surgeon to start seed slowly and around the 4th. I think it's more we want to keep him from moving around too much with the pecking motion. The way it tore has more tension on the reattached muscles on one side than the other so we don't want stitches being pulled before it heals. He was still able to hold his head up surprisingly so we are hoping this guy makes a full recovery. 
Thank you for asking Charis about it!


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

GimpieLover said:


> ok great thanks! What I had thought but I always double check. Things look like they are passing pretty well so far so I will increase the formula. I was told by the surgeon to start seed slowly and around the 4th. I think it's more we want to keep him from moving around too much with the pecking motion. The way it tore has more tension on the reattached muscles on one side than the other so we don't want stitches being pulled before it heals. He was still able to hold his head up surprisingly so we are hoping this guy makes a full recovery.
> Thank you for asking Charis about it!


When in doubt about something, I usually do run it by her, or just to be sure, as I've not had the torn crop with surgery problem. She confirmed what I was going to say, only that usually they take seed right away. Because I tend to be overly cautious, as I have been told, LOL, I would have started with the formula too. If you wanted to, you could go to warmed and defrosted peas also. Those are easily digested, then seed, if it makes you feel better. Might be easier on him than passing even a very soft tube down there. Don't know. But they normally heal pretty well.


----------



## GimpieLover (Dec 18, 2005)

yes, we all have those brain fart moments 
I'm always way over cautious, never been a bad thing. I tracked down and spoke to this little ones owner today. Nice man, but he said he doesn't want him back exactly, but since I went to such the trouble to save him if I won't keep him, he will take him. He would have to build him his own separate area....Not sure I believe that is what would happen. Without ruffling anyone's feathers on here, from a rescuers stand point, I hate the racing industry and don't believe they have the birds best interest in mind. So I am going to be adding this one to my personal aviary. 
If I had a nickle for everytime I said, "ok, this is my LAST keeper!" Boy would I have enough money to build me a nice new bigger aviary! My heart is bigger than my wallet.
I wish a new pigeon lover would come to my area to help out with all these poor angels needing help 
There are more than I can handle


----------



## GimpieLover (Dec 18, 2005)

*Update*

Just a happy little update. Piji just got out of his second surgery. He started to brew up an infection under the incision site, so once his body isolated it, and started pushing it out, we went back in and cleaned it up. 
He has a heart arithmia so anesthesia was a little nerve racking, but he did ok. 
Some of the feather follicles are unfortunately curving in the way some scar tissue formed so that might cause issues down the road, but hopefully the body will adjust and push them out. 
He is back home though, and doing well. Another big hurdle crossed and on the way to a full recovery


----------



## GimpieLover (Dec 18, 2005)




----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Well that's a good update. Thanks. I'm glad he is doing better.


----------

